# Super Stick!



## Tom Gustafson (Apr 14, 2016)

My son was home for a visit and I took him on a willow hunt to introduce him to my new passion. On his first trip, he found a stick much nicer than any of the 200 I have taken home. Beginner's luck! He says he has an eye for diamond willow. I can't argue! It's 7 feet long and has 37 diamonds, many of them very large.





  








Super Diamond Willow Stick




__
Tom Gustafson


__
Apr 27, 2016


__
1



This stick is 7 feet long and has 37 diamonds!


----------



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

Good looking stick. I wished I could find some diamond willow here in Tennessee.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's a nice one !!! We don't have diamond willow here in Alabama.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Will make a very nice walking stick when dried. We have black willow trees and willow bushes here in Indiana, I have yet to fine any diamond willow yet, I will keep looking though.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

No diamonds here either. Every other problem that might effect a tree just not the one that I want!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Very impressive find. A piece that size could make a wizard size staff. I made a couple long ones early on, but found they were not really practical. I kept bumping my head if I swung the staff to far forward. Cut one down to 5". The longest I use now is just over 4".


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is great. Wish we had access to diamond willow down here.


----------



## Tom Gustafson (Apr 14, 2016)

gdenby said:


> Very impressive find. A piece that size could make a wizard size staff. I made a couple long ones early on, but found they were not really practical. I kept bumping my head if I swung the staff to far forward. Cut one down to 5". The longest I use now is just over 4".


Yes, I'm afraid we'll have to cut it. The bottom part doesn't have quite so many diamonds. My son is 6'5", so he'll want a longer stick.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Leave it long until it dries. That will make a great staff.

My staffs are both about chin height on me.

Rodney


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Although we don't have diamond willow here in the UK I can obviously see why it is so loved by you fellas. It really fits the American style of walking sticks. Thanks for posting your photo. N.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

By American style do you mean twisted, bent, full of knots, doglegs and/or other defects and just generally not suitable for a stick in the UK? :lol:

Rodney


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

Great looking staff.


----------



## plethodon (May 28, 2016)

Wish we had diamond willow in Georgia. Really nice stick -- look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Do you have honeysuckle there? If you do, you might get some nice twisties.

Rodney


----------



## Tom Gustafson (Apr 14, 2016)

We have small honeysuckle bushes, but nothing that makes a branch large enough for a stick. Maybe there are some bushes large enough. I'll have to keep my eyes open.



Rodney said:


> Do you have honeysuckle there? If you do, you might get some nice twisties.
> 
> Rodney


----------



## Tom Gustafson (Apr 14, 2016)

This stick has stopped losing weight - I'm wondering if I should start finishing it off! I don't want to rush it, but I'm also eager to see what it will look like.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Honey Suckle can be a stick too but what I meant was saplings that it grows up around. The saplings develop a twist as the honeysuckle slowly strangles them.

Rodney


----------

